# Devil's Food in a sheet pan



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever baked Devil's Food cake in a half sheet pan? I've searched many sources and haven't found any recipe that has this approach. I'd appreciate any experiences and advice.

Thanks!
Zach
Dallas


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sure you can. I do it all the time. Temp. should be around 375.


----------



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

For what length of time? Also, how do you test if it's done?

Thanks!
Zach


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Take a small knife or toothpick and insert it into the center. If it comes out clean, it is done.


----------

